# Ocultar completamente el panel en XFCE4

## jbcjorge

Alguién sabe cómo ocultar por completo los páneles en XFCE4? No he encontrado la configuración en XFCE y con gconf-editor no he podido hacerlo.

Gracias

----------

## ekz

Creo que al igual que en gnome, debe haber al menos un panel en ejecución,  puedes disfrazarlo dándole 100% de transparencia y/o ocultarlo automáticamente.

Lo otro sería a lo bruto con un killall xfce4-panel , no se si traerá consecuencias a futuro.

Saludos

----------

## jbcjorge

Ya se oculta automáticamente... pero el problema es que aún queda una pequeña parte visible... Matar el proceso no es una opción y activar 100% de transparencia no es "elegante", ya que implica cambiar este valor cada vez que se quiera ocupar el panel.

Y en GNOME, con gconf-editor, se puede cambiar el valor por defecto cuando se auto-oculta un panel para que no deje los 3 pixeles visibles... Me imagino que debe haber algún archivo de configuración en XFCE 4 para cambiar esta configuración...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No se cual será exactamente el que hace la magina pero tiene que ser alguno de los archivos contenidos en ~/.config/xfce4/panel

Salud!

----------

## jbcjorge

He buscado a través de todos los ficheros, y a pesar que el xml describe los aspectos básicos de cada panel... no encuentro dónde podría modificar la opción para que se oculte por completo... O quizá se le tenga que agregar algo....

Aún sin resolver...

----------

## ekz

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

> Ya se oculta automáticamente... pero el problema es que aún queda una pequeña parte visible... Matar el proceso no es una opción y activar 100% de transparencia no es "elegante", ya que implica cambiar este valor cada vez que se quiera ocupar el panel.
> 
> 

 

Al ticar en la opción "panel activo opaco" no tendrías que cambiar la transparencia cada vez que quieras usar el panel, incluso puedes mezclar "ocultar automáticamente" + "panel activo opaco" + "100% transparencia" , logrando que desaparezca por completo pero al acercar el cursor aparece la linea de 3 px y después aparece completamente   :Razz: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *jbcjorge wrote:*   Ya se oculta automáticamente... pero el problema es que aún queda una pequeña parte visible... Matar el proceso no es una opción y activar 100% de transparencia no es "elegante", ya que implica cambiar este valor cada vez que se quiera ocupar el panel.
> 
>  
> 
> Al ticar en la opción "panel activo opaco" no tendrías que cambiar la transparencia cada vez que quieras usar el panel, incluso puedes mezclar "ocultar automáticamente" + "panel activo opaco" + "100% transparencia" , logrando que desaparezca por completo pero al acercar el cursor aparece la linea de 3 px y después aparece completamente  
> ...

 

A problemas simples, soluciones simples.

Salud!

----------

